# Mature Lady From London



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

I want to intoduce you my newest (but not oldest) pocket watch, an old London hunter verge pocket watch. Well, this watch isn't the oldest, it has hallmarks for London 1858 and thus a pretty late verge watch. The condition of the watch is pleasing well, only one hand seems to be replaced in the watchs history (there's a slight difference in color). Also it runs very accurate for a verge watch, since yesterday it makes only 2 minutes and is even not cleaned, oild or regulated.

The watch is signed from the manufacturer W.H. Peirson, City Road, London.

Let's start with the case. As mentioned it is a hunter case out of silver, the front lid opens with pushing a button on the pendant, the back cover just opens with a finger nail. The condition of the case engravings is quite well with some signs of wear. The monogram shield is still "virgin".










In the back cover and the inner case are hallmarks for London 1858 (Leopards Head, small gothic 'c') and a case makers mark "WD" (for William Devenport, Northwood Street, Birmingham).










The case diameter is 48mm, thus the watch is handy enough for my jeans pocket. Yes, I will wear this watch after a cleaning.

The dial is as usual out of porcelain (emaille) and comes without a second hand. The dial is in perfect condition and "protected" with a glass cover.










To set the watch, this glass cover can be opened:










The hands are made from brass and are typical english spade hands, but perhaps you can see the little difference in colour. One hand seems to be repaced some time ago.

...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The movement has a verge escapement and winds over a fusee / chain. The balance wheel is a bright metal wheel. Also the movement is signed with W.H. Peirson, City Road, London and a serialnumber 2083. I wasn't able to find out more about this watchmaker but that another "W. Peirson" was known in London in about 1750/90.










And another view inside the movement, on the left is the fusee, centered the crown wheel:










Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice verge Andreas I only have two in my collection.I like the history in them and most were hand made.They just don't make them like that any more.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> The movement has a verge escapement and winds over a fusee / chain. The balance wheel is a bright metal wheel. Also the movement is signed with W.H. Peirson, City Road, London and a serialnumber 2083. I wasn't able to find out more about this watchmaker but that another "W. Peirson" was known in London in about 1750/90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, not too ott like some which look like modern plastic rubbish even thought they are about 50 years old.


----------

